# Ti-22 Titanium Spray Sealant



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Huge thanks must go to John at Angelwax for sending me a bottle of Ti-22 Titanium Spray Sealant to try out.

What is it?

A spray sealant designed to be used after polishing to create a tough durable seal prior to the application of a wax. Titanium has excellent resistance to corrosion and acid. Given this, Ti-22 is the perfect way to protect your paintwork from everything the planet has to throw at it. It can also be used after waxing.










Application
My A4 had recently been fully decontaminated, polished and protected with two coats of FK1000P. I snow foamed, washed and used Halfords Panel Wipe, followed by Gtechniq Panel Wipe, until I was happy that no LSP remained.
The smell from Ti-22 reminded me of IPA. Two sprays per panel and simply wiped off straight away. It really did leave a nice glossy look to the paint.










Beading

I was really impressed with the beading from Ti-22










Next I applied two coats of Angelwax Desirable three hours apart and more than happy with the result.










The perfect combination with some very nice beading in my opinion.








[/URL][/IMG]










Summary

I was really impressed with Ti-22 in that application and removal was easy, nice looks, great beading and I used so very little. Durability is said to be in the region of 4 months and given this I will be more than happy to keep using it before waxing. A product that will clearly see much use from myself.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

that is a big sample lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey I coulda done with one of them.......
As usual I`ll have to buy mine, when is it released ?


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

When will this be on sale need to get some and try it out as doing a winter prep at the weekend


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ColinEhm1 said:


> When will this be on sale need to get some and try it out as doing a winter prep at the weekend


Give John a call and ask as I am not sure.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Will go see john and matt today to pick up a few things and banter


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like one more AW product to have on your radar.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

To me, after description you wrote, seems like autobrite ultraslick


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Can this product be used on Titanium?

I mean, is "Titanium" just the name of the branding, or can I use it to seal my exhaust tips, which are made of Titanium?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

sicko said:


> To me, after description you wrote, seems like autobrite ultraslick


Yeah it crossed my mind too


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Angelwax manufacture their own products. 
Unlike autobrite


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> Angelwax manufacture their own products.
> Unlike autobrite


i'm well aware of that. I have few products from them. That's why i said ti-22 = ultraslick.. in other words, angelwax in AB bottles..

Of course this is pure guessing, in reality they may be very different products.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

So my samples from todays visit.

Cleanliness - cirtus prewash - new
Ti22 - tough durable sealant - new
Corona - synthetic spray wax - new
Sample of guardian and halo.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

i wish i could live so close to manufacturers lol


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

sicko said:


> i wish i could live so close to manufacturers lol


Guys are great.

Explain the products well.

Ti22 sounds quite advanced from speaking to guys today.

Cant wait to give it all a play.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Guys are great.
> 
> Explain the products well.
> 
> ...


Halo is the next item on my list to buy, hopefully next month. Like the sound of it. Ti-22 is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I cant wait to see whats next. 

There always upto something.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> So my samples from todays visit.
> 
> Cleanliness - cirtus prewash - new
> Ti22 - tough durable sealant - new
> ...


hehe I love how AW are now showing how they manufacture most of the top products


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> haha I love how AW are now showing how much mark up is on AF products


I started this thread to promote Ti-22, it was never my intention to turn it into brand bashing. Can we get back on topic please and discuss Ti-22. Thanks


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I will get my sample tested. 
Really looking forward to it. It sounds like a game changer


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> haha I love how AW are now showing how much mark up is on AF products


The label on prewash and desireable are little amusing


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I started this thread to promote Ti-22, it was never my intention to turn it into brand bashing. Can we get back on topic please and discuss Ti-22. Thanks


apologies .. now worded more appropriately :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> apologies .. now worded more appropriately :thumb:


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good. For some reason when i read the title, i thought of James at Ti22 Detailing in South wales.... How nice of Angelwax to name a sealant after him lol!


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

After getting a new to me Ford Focus in Deep Impact Blue, the dealership had already mopped the car prior to going on sale so the paint felt pretty good and looked pretty good. It was mostly swirl free but not completely 

Purchased some Ti 22 and desirable wax to try on it.
After a wash with Angelwax shampoo, dried the whole car and then gave it a polish by hand with the Autofinesse Puck and Angelwax perfect polish. The finish was looking really good with the definition of the metal flake being now better than when I purchased it. 

Treated all the paint with the Ti 22 and then the desirable wax applied. Used a bit too much of the spray to start with but adjusted so using less, probably used a tenth of the bottle
Now today the rain is here and the beads on the car are very small and numerous as opposed to my other car which has just Angelwax QED topped up as the wax is gone by now.

Looks good


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting your review. Can I ask if this gave a different look compared to the fk1000 that was previously on the car


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Durability*

Can anyone comment on the durability?


----------

